# HDMI hub - does it exist?



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

I want to buy an AppleTV. I have the following problem:

My TV has two HDMI inputs. One of these is connected to the Cogeco Cable DVR. The second is connected to the Blu-Ray player.

I do not have a home theatre system or a receiver and I do not wish to buy one since I have no yearning for surround sound - I am very happy with stereo and music sounds better with stereo than surround.

If I were to buy an AppleTV I need one more HDMI input - one I do not have.

So, like there are USB hubs, is there something for HDMI? And if they do, would someone here have any experience on these - would you recommend it or not?

Cheers


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Yes, they exist. You can get models with varying numbers of inputs with physical switching or remote control switching. Just do a search for HDMI switches and you'll see what I mean. You can buy them at BestBuy but I find them overpriced for the function. An online purchase is usually less expensive.

Good luck.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Could you not just change your Blu-ray player to the Apple TV? If your Blu-ray player is like mine, it gets used about one time in 20 when compared to my Apple TV. Just reconnect the Blu-ray when you need it and have the Apple TV for the main use.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

I have a TV with one HDMI Input. I have a 3 position HDMI Switch.. I have my cable box, Apple TV, and Blu-Ray player hooked to it. I change the switch, and Voila.. A new input.

So.. In your case, hook a switch to one of the HDMI connections.. 

1) Change your TV to that HDMI input

2) Change the HDMI Switch to the position you want

3) Enjoy the source.

I've programmed a RedEye mini to do everything automagically on my setup, but you can use separate remotes if it's better.

So.. I know it can be done, since I'm doing it.


----------



## MacDaddy68 (Dec 1, 2009)

I used an HDMI switch to do this very same thing for years (but my new AV receiver now has switching capability). You can't go wrong.

Monoprice has them CHEAP... ($15-80) and shipping is very reasonable from them too.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Macified said:


> You can buy them at BestBuy but I find them overpriced for the function. An online purchase is usually less expensive.
> Good luck.


Thanks Macified.



SINC said:


> Could you not just change your Blu-ray player to the Apple TV? If your Blu-ray player is like mine, it gets used about one time in 20 when compared to my Apple TV. Just reconnect the Blu-ray when you need it and have the Apple TV for the main use.


My Blu-Ray player is the same Sinc, gets used very rarely. However, I am not looking forward to manually unplugging and replugging because of the lack of light in that general area, hence the question.



Garry said:


> I have a TV with one HDMI Input. I have a 3 position HDMI Switch.. I have my cable box, Apple TV, and Blu-Ray player hooked to it. I change the switch, and Voila.. A new input.
> 
> I've programmed a RedEye mini to do everything automagically on my setup, but you can use separate remotes if it's better.


That's exactly what I plan to do  Plus, I have a Harmony One remote.



MacDaddy68 said:


> I used an HDMI switch to do this very same thing for years (but my new AV receiver now has switching capability). You can't go wrong.
> 
> Monoprice has them CHEAP... ($15-80) and shipping is very reasonable from them too.


Thanks MD. Shall look into it.

Cheers


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

This is probably the best value for an HDMI switch:

For only $24.98 each when QTY 50+ purchased - 4X1 Enhanced 1.3b Certified HDMI Switch with built-in Equalizer and Remote (REV.3.0) | Auto/Powered HDMI Switches


----------



## MacDaddy68 (Dec 1, 2009)

> This is probably the best value for an HDMI switch:
> 
> For only $24.98 each when QTY 50+ purchased - 4X1 Enhanced 1.3b Certified HDMI Switch with built-in Equalizer and Remote (REV.3.0) | Auto/Powered HDMI Switch


I concur, that one is nearly identical to the one I used to use. However, I don't think tilt needs more than one (50+ ?).. :yikes:


----------



## Theseus (Jun 6, 2006)

I just received this 3-port HDMI hub from DealExtreme: DealExtreme: $12.25 3-Port 1080P HDMI V1.3b Mini Switch HUB (3-IN 1-OUT)

Note that they take a long time to ship; my order took exactly a month to arrive. That said, I've been getting stuff really cheaply from them for quite some time. They've got a truly bizarre selection of every product you could imagine.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Why bother with Blu-Ray when it isn't it going into a home theatre receiver? If you were doing that, your receiver should act as the HDMI switch. I think that mine has 4 or 5 HDMI inputs. 

Too often people spend the money on things like Blu-ray and then put it through the small tinny speakers that most TV sets have.

With regards to stereo for music, my Denon receiver switches over to 2 channel stereo when I'm listening to music. You could do this for the Blu-Ray and Cable devices as well if the receiver is set up properly. But at least attach a good quality pair of speakers to it to get the sound quality to match the picture quality.

Otherwise Blu-Ray is a waste.


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

I'd also add to keep an eye out in WalMart, Zellers, Source, etc for random AV gear they either don't know what to do with or just want to get rid of. I've picked up 7 port powered usb hubs from local walmart for $5 because they just want to ge rid of them. A few years ago I picked up a nice Component (remember that? ) switch for about $15ish because the store didn't know or care how much it was supposed to be


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

That's a good idea pcronin, thanks.

Steve, I bought the Blu-Ray for the picture and not for the sound. I frankly do not care about good sound in a movie, all I need is to be able to hear the dialogues well and leave the explosions etc. small and tinny  I only care about sound when it comes to music. 

Surround sound and massive bass was a novelty for me and once the novelty wore off I could not care less, hence no home-theatre system.


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

IMO the quality of the sound is equally important as the quality of the picture.

Oakbridge: our receiver doesn't have HDMI switching to our components go into the TV directly as well.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

Theseus said:


> I just received this 3-port HDMI hub from DealExtreme: DealExtreme: $12.25 3-Port 1080P HDMI V1.3b Mini Switch HUB (3-IN 1-OUT)
> 
> Note that they take a long time to ship; my order took exactly a month to arrive. That said, I've been getting stuff really cheaply from them for quite some time. They've got a truly bizarre selection of every product you could imagine.


Deal Extreme has a number of different HDMI switches you can choose from.
Here is one for less than $10.-
DealExtreme: $9.50 3-In 1-Out 4-Port Mini 1080p HDMI 1.3b Switch Hub - Black (2.5Gbps)


----------

